# New All Metal M&P Pistol



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you are on multiple forums, you may have already seen pics of the new, all metal M&P coming out. This looks rather interesting...

If they come out with a Performance Center version with fiber optic sights, I can see myself buying one...

What are your thoughts?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What's old is new again. Seems to be a little bit of a trend with this sort of thing again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> What's old is new again. Seems to be a little bit of a trend with this sort of thing again.


Sho nuff!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If they came out with an all metal Shield Plus, I'd be all over that


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I like it also I would love a all metal shied plus totally agree


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I bought a Sig P320 AXG Scorpion the all aluminum framed version and liked it so much that I bought those same grip modules for my other P320's. It brings these guns up to a new level. Of course I did some other work to these guns as well.









Before









After









My first P320 AXG. I polished the flats on the slide, changed the trigger and added a flared mag well.










Before









After. I can use the V Tac top end on any one of these guns.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

This makes sense. M&P is a solid platform, so why not capitalize on it?


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> What's old is new again. Seems to be a little bit of a trend with this sort of thing again.


 I have three S&W handguns, one 9 Shield, one Titanium Airlite .38 Spl. + P, J-Frame an a Semi-Auto 5946 9mm all steel. So I don't want to dump on Smith for attempting to create a "fashionable" new pistol for their customers. The "but factor" is just that the purpose of polymer pistols is to have a lighter carry handgun, so a person will carry it. My 5946 16-shot is heavy. The 9 Shield 9mm is lighter than a Walther PPK .380. So if Smith makes a total steel version of a 9 Shield, it will be as heavy as the Walther PPK .380. Sounds good though. Be ware of any first mode of any product until it's been out for awhile. Personally, I like a Smith that looks like a steel pistol not one which replicates a polymer version in steel although a full metal 9 Shield is tempting since I do like mine. Lastly, there should be plenty of previously owned S&W steel pistols out there which are fine, such as the Lady Smith which became the Tactical later-on in its life. They do hold less rounds but are pretty compact and ergonomic. But, I'm leery of steel slide aluminum frame combinations since my Smith CS45 "broke" at the return spring steel slide location. That could've been a spring compression failure at that point possibly and not a steel/aluminum hybrid design concern. Thanks for listening.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel that the combination of steel slides and aluminum grip frames are just fine...as long as it is engineered properly. Look at the Beretta 92 series of pistols. You cannot deny that these pistols have stood the test of time, and done it well.

Yes, aluminum is not as "tough" as steel, but again, if the gun is put together/designed properly, the aluminum can be very strong and long lasting. JMHO.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> I feel that the combination of steel slides and aluminum grip frames are just fine...as long as it is engineered properly. Look at the Beretta 92 series of pistols. You cannot deny that these pistols have stood the test of time, and done it well.
> 
> Yes, aluminum is not as "tough" as steel, but again, if the gun is put together/designed properly, the aluminum can be very strong and long lasting. JMHO.



Ok, I'll respond back to my Smith CS 45. Steel slide. Aluminum frame. Where the slide rubbed against the interior of the aluminum, the aluminum curled the edges near where he barrel moved on the frame side. Never a problem, until the return spring blew-off the front of the steel slide and that broke piece flew down the range fifty feet. But Smith honors their lifetime warranty. To be fair, I cannot comment on the Beretta 92 series personally. Thanks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mur.cap said:


> Ok, I'll respond back to my Smith CS 45. Steel slide. Aluminum frame. Where the slide rubbed against the interior of the aluminum, the aluminum curled the edges near where he barrel moved on the frame side. Never a problem, until the return spring blew-off the front of the steel slide and that broke piece flew down the range fifty feet. But Smith honors their lifetime warranty. To be fair, I cannot comment on the Beretta 92 series personally. Thanks.


Yeah, I can see that. There is no doubt that a steel frame will, in the long run, be stronger. If that grip frame on your Smith, would have been steel, that probably would not have happened.

S&W came out with that new CSX, held one in the gun shop, and I was impressed with how it felt. Hopefully they learned a thing or two between the time they designed your CS 45, and the CSX.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, I can see that. There is no doubt that a steel frame will, in the long run, be stronger. If that grip frame on your Smith, would have been steel, that probably would not have happened.
> 
> S&W came out with that new CSX, held one in the gun shop, and I was impressed with how it felt. Hopefully they learned a thing or two between the time they designed your CS 45, and the CSX.


Got you. Yes, since I purchased the CS45 in 2000 at the time I sold the dealer back my Smith Model 66 Stainless new in the box purchased in 1974, plus an old Colt. Det. Spl.
I think what happened with the CS45 was that the return spring got bound-up inside and put too much pressure on the front portion of the slide into which it sat "secured." Then
it blew off the front. Steel stress factor? That would violate the whole steel on steel theory though.
Thanks for your input and reply.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just went to my local gun shop today, and they had one of these...

I was so, so tempted to ask to check it out. It is interesting. I do wish it had fiber optic sights, though...

But, I didn't want to be tempted to "want it." I have got a $5k+ medical bill coming in the next month, so I cannot justify the $ right now. Plus, between my 4" Performance Center Shield Plus and my Combat Master, I am not going to find a gun that shoots better than either of those guns. So, just as well....

But I STILL kinda want it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Smith & Wesson Goes METAL with New M&P9 M2.0 Pistol :: Guns.com


Smith & Wesson this week went full circle by introducing the company's first full-size M&P pistol in an all-metal configuration.




www.guns.com


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The steel slide will be riding along the steel slide tabs , same as the current polymers. 
The Steel slide with the New Aluminum frame shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, there are tons of guns with aluminum frames and steel frames - with no issues... Like the Beretta 92... So, I'd think it's a non issue, anyway. But yea - the rails are steel.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are the berettas an Aluminum alloy or straight aluminum ?
i know you’ve owned every Beretta ever made, lol. 👍


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Are the berettas an Aluminum alloy or straight aluminum ?
> i know you’ve owned every Beretta ever made, lol. 👍


Berettas use an aluminum alloy.

I would imagine that S&W is using an aluminum alloy too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Berettas use an aluminum alloy.
> 
> I would imagine that S&W is using an aluminum alloy too.


You are correct, 👍

The description said Aluminum, come to find out I believe it’s a 7075 t6 aluminum whose properties make that an ALLOY.

I think I also read that the slides are interchangeable with the polymer slides.

Wonder how much just the frames cost ( haha )
THANK YOU.


*Smith & Wesson M&P 9 M2.0 METAL Full Specs:*
*Caliber: *9mm
*Action: *Striker
*Capacity: *17+1 rounds
*Barrel Length: *4.25 inches
*Barrel Twist: *1:10 RH
*Overall Length: *7.4 inches (with Armornite finish)
*Weight: *30 ounces
*Slide: *Stainless Steel
*Frame: *T6 aluminum
*Optics Ready: *Yes
*Safety: *No manual thumb safety
*Front Sight: *Steel, white-dot
*Rear Sight: *Steel, white 2-dot
*Color: *Two-tone, black and gray
*Grip: *Interchangeable Palm Swell Inserts (4)
*Slide Finish: *Tungsten Gray Cerakote
*Frame Finish: *Tungsten Gray Cerakote


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got a $5k medical bill to pay next month, so I can't get it now. But, this metal M&P will likely be mine one day 

For some reason, it stands out to me.

With my neck and shoulder issues, I can't have very heavy guns. I don't want anything heavier than a Beretta 92. I have looked at the CZ Shadows, the steel framed Beretta and all the other steel framed guns. They are nice, But, I no longer want something that heavy (about 15 years ago I had a pistol that was over 50oz in weight - it was sweet at the time). I have issues if I hold something out at arms length that is too heavy, for too long...

That's why I went with a Taran Tactical Combat Master (it shoots just as well and is lighter). Before covid, I compared many of these guns at a gun shop in San Antonio. Because of weight, my favorite was a custom Zev Glock 34. But, Zev has some mixed reviews. And, I had been chasing after those Combat Masters for a while. So, that's what I went with.

I like this M&P because it is aluminum. It still weighs less than a Beretta


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good Luck with Neck N Shoulder issues. 🤞


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I went to check out that metal M&P this morning. I was considering buying it (and figuring out how to pay for it later  )

Didn't like it. The texturing on the black part is too aggressive for me. And no, I'm not really interested in sanding it down. I've down that on a few guns in the past. The trigger was also heavier than I would have liked.

I have two Performance Center Shield Pluses, and their triggers are less than 3.5pounds. I guess I am spoiled by that.

I also looked at a BUL 1911, a Walther PDP and a Glock 34 sized Shadow Systems gun with a comp on it. None of them did it for me.

It seems all I like right now are the two Performance Center Shield Pluses I have, and my TTI Combat Master. I can't wait for my 2nd Glock 19 Combat Master to arrive sometimes around Feb or so. The texturing and trigger they do are just perfect.

Anyway, disappointed, because I thought I'd be coming home with a new gun... But, oh well. I thought it looked very sweet, but not for me...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You were tempted,,
Now you have something to discuss at your next Gunaholics Anonymous meeting, lol 👍


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I just went to my local gun shop today, and they had one of these...
> 
> I was so, so tempted to ask to check it out. It is interesting. I do wish it had fiber optic sights, though...
> 
> ...


I want about everything I see in a gun store.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I want about everything I see in a gun store.



I hear ya, but you have no idea how many things I have owned over the past 30 years.

It's not that hard to resist. I used to have a gun buying addiction


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I hear ya, but you have no idea how many things I have owned over the past 30 years.
> 
> It's not that hard to resist. I used to have a gun buying addiction


Heard that. Like my wife with clothes and shoes! I guess a "gun buying" addiction does not exactly describe my issue, mine is more an ammo addiction...especially in .22LR. Yeah, I have a lot of those little buggers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

